# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  BRAND YOUR BUSINESS  PART 4 - Thread problem

## adrianh

DaveA - There seems to be a problem with the thread. It is as if there is a faulty link inside that crashes the page!

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the heads up, Adrian. It has a weird permission issue for some reason which isn't easily resolved. I've had to remove the thread for now.

----------

